# Virus Seeforelle



## basswalt (1. Januar 2005)

in verschiedenen kantonen ist die schonzeit bereits vorbei. wir am neuenburgersee müssen uns noch bis zum 16 januar warten.
dann kommen thermokombi, perlmuttspangen , husky jerk und co zum einsatz.
die letzte saison konnte ich nur zwei untermassige vom haken lösen.
wer von euch ist auch vom virus seeforelle befallen.....
ein kräftiges petri fürs 05 aus dem 3seenland


----------



## jole (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

befallen bin ich schon lange damit :l 

bei uns am see (bodensee) ist sie ab morgen um 12 wieder geöfnnet ich gehe egal bei welchem wetter:q :q 

cao jole


----------



## harley (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

naja, bei uns wird s am 01.02.2005 losgehen (brienzersee), letztes jahr konnte ich 5 stk landen.

gruss harley


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Guten Morgen !

Also wenn es denn bei uns hier Seeforellen geben würde, wäre ich mit Sicherheit ein Infizierter ... leider gibt es diese in unseren Seen nicht !

Dieser Luxus bleibt somit Euch vorbehalten !   

meridian​


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

gestern nach gut 2 stunden spinnen un wobblern 
eine gehackt aber hat sich frei geschüttelt#q 
muss an die 60 cm gehabt haben :c 

hab dann den geliebten spinner auf den sie gebissen hat auch noch verloren hänger  #q 
bin nun auf der suche nach ihm ( andere thread ) 

aber ich bin voll erwischt mit dem virus........... längst befallen !!!!!!!
gleich morgen früh vor der arbeit probiers ich noch mal mit nen paar würfen 

las was von mir hören wen es klappt |bla: 

jole


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

einfach geil so nen fisch


http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Photos/PicturesSummary.cfm?ID=4880&what=species


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Guten Morgen ... eventuell weiss aber jemand, ob & wo es in Brandenburg Seeforellen gibt ? Da ich sehr nah der sächsischen Grenze wohne, nehme ich auch gerne Hinweise über Seen unseres Nachbarlandes entgegen, gerne auch per *PN* !

Ich würde mich wirklich über den einen oder anderen Hinweis freuen   

meridian​


----------



## harley (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

hallo

wenn wir schon bei den schönen bildern sind .... 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=32743

gruss harley


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

eine *sehr schöne* Forelle harley !
Gratulation !

meridian​
p.s.: Du machst es mir damit nicht leichter, von Seeforellenlosen Gewässern umgeben zu sein


----------



## harley (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

gelle das sind fische!!! 

harley


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@harley#r 

echt nen schöner fisch 
aber warte ich geb dir noch nen foto von nem kolegen der hat ne seeforelle gefangen da trännen dir die augen 


und das im hoch sommer einfach herlich so nen fisch 




 
Seeforelle aus dem Bodensee 84 cm und 6.5 kg am​                  16. Juni 2004 gefangen von Michael Schafhäutle aus Horn




cao jole​


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

*HOLLA* das nenn ich ne *Seeforelle* !
Prächtigster Fisch ... & dickes GRZ dem Fänger !!!
Wirklich ein prächtiges Tier !

Mehr Fotos von den Trutten bitte *!!!*

meridian​


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

hab mal nen bissle gestöbert im netz und hab noch die ultimative seeforelle gesichte 

der hammer oder 










es gibt noch eins 








der hammer oder 


ich hab auch den bericht gefunden dazu |bla:


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

*Schweizer Rekord    Seeforelle*

Engadiner Jahrhundertfang

Yannick Durand aus Lausanne landete am
29. Mai am Silvaplanersee den Fisch seines Lebens. *Die 113 cm lange Seeforelle brachte 15,6 kg auf die Waage*. Neuer Schweizer Rekordfang!


Yannick Durand ist 38-jährig und fischt seit 28 Jahren. Vorwiegend im schönen Waadtländer Flüsschen Venoge stellt er den Forellen nach mit der "Dandinette", dem montierten (toten) Köderfisch. Hie und da schleppt er mit Kollegen auf dem Genfersee, nämlich mit jenen Freunden, mit denen er seit 13 Jahren jeden Mai ins Engadin fährt.
In Samedan mieten sie für zwei Wochen eine Ferienwohnung und schöpfen die wundervollen Fischereimöglichkeiten im Oberengadin aus. Forellenfischen am Inn bei Celerina; auf Saiblinge und Namaycush an den Seen, vom Ufer aus mit der "Dandinette".
Am 29. Mai, einem für Yannick Durand unvergesslichen Dienstag, wollte er mit seinem Freund François Seesaiblinge am Silvaplanersee fangen. Am oberen See-Ende bei Sils Maria hatte es zu viele Leute, sodass Yannick den Bach durchquerte, während sein Freund in kurzen Stiefeln zurückblieb und mit Fischen begann. 
Um 10.30 Uhr montierte Yannick in Ova da Rabgiusa eine selbstgefangene Elritze (Bameli) auf das Eigenbau-System seines Freunds. Wie gewohnt machte er vorerst einen kurzen Wurf (etwa zehn Meter), um die Uferregion abzufischen. Kaum begann er seinen Köder zu bewegen, riss es ihm die Rute mit einem gewaltigen Schlag nach unten. 
Unwiderstehlich, aber langsam setzte sich der Fisch etwa zehn Meter vom Ufer ab. Yannick merkte, dass es wohl ein grösseres Kaliber war als sein bisher bester Fang (Namaycush von knapp fünf Pfund). Aber bereits schwamm die Forelle wieder gegen das Ufer. Dann kehrte sie erneut, aber keine lange Flucht. Doch bei jeder Bewegung bangte er um seine 0,20er-Schnur. So ging es eine Viertelstunde lang neun Mal hin und her. Yannick versuchte François zu alarmieren, der etwa 50 m seeaufwärts fischte. Doch der dazwischenliegende Bach übertönte die Zurufe. Hingegen beobachteten einige Bootsfischer die heisse Drillszene. 
Als die Forelle zum zehnten Mal gegen das Ufer schwamm, zog sie Yannick einfach auf das flache Sandufer. Blitzschnell rannte er nach vorn und fasste den Fisch mit der Hand in den Kiemen und schleifte ihn in Sicherheit. Applaus ertönte von den Booten und Yannick erschrak, als er die Grösse des Fischs erkannte. Halb benommen stand er vor seiner Beute und schüttelte ungläubig den Kopf. Jemand brachte ihm einen Stecken, damit er den Fisch abschlagen konnte. Sein Freund gratulierte und zusammen trugen sie den Fisch Richtung Autoparkplatz, der immerhin etwa drei Kilometer entfernt lag.
Das ging dann viel schneller, weil sie die Männer vom Strassenunterhalt auf ihr Fahrzeug luden. Im Restaurant Mürtarol wurde zum ersten Mal angestossen und wie ein Lauffeuer machte der Sensationsfang die Runde. Männiglich strömte herbei, um den Prachtsfisch mit 66 cm Brustumfang zu bewundern. Kurzentschlossen kaufte Wirt Antonio Walther die Forelle, um sie präparieren zu lassen. Somit wird sie in Zukunft an der Wand der Gaststube zu bewundern sein. 
Yannick Durand begann langsam zu begreifen, was ihm widerfahren war. Er, der noch nie im Ausland gefischt hatte, erbeutete einen Fisch, von dem auch Skandinavier- oder Kanadafahrer nur träumen. Er verkaufte den Fisch, weil ihm der Gedanke gefiel, dass die Forelle im Engadin bleiben wird. Den Erlös von Fr. 500.&shy; investierte er in das Fest mit seinen Freunden. 
X-mal noch musste Yannick seine Geschichte an diesem denkwürdigen Tag erzählen. "Margot", die Königin vom Silvaplanersee, taufte die Waadtländer Freundesrunde den stolzen Fisch. Tags darauf applaudierten sie nochmals, als sie vom "Petri-Heil"-Redaktor vernahmen, dass "Margot" neuen absoluten Schweizerrekord bedeutet. Mit ihren 31,2 Pfund übertrifft sie den bisherigen Rekordfang von 30 Pfund aus dem Jahr 1968 (Vierwaldstättersee-Seeforelle).


jole


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

was bei uns die Meerforellen sind bei euch die Seeforellen...würde mich freuen mehr über eure Fischerei lesen zu können.


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

noch paar fotos von schönen fischen 







  6 kg 78 cm 






3,9 kg  72cm 







( auch so nen traumfisch oder :l )   8,6kg  85 cm 

*Die Fanggeschichte*Am Sonntag, den 27. Juni bin ich um 5.00 Uhr in der  Früh zum Fischen an den Reschensee nahe der Grenze am Reschenpass aufgebrochen.  Ich habe vom Steilufer aus mit diversen Ködern gefischt (Köderfisch, Wobbler,  Perlmutt). Gegen Mittag kam ein Kollege dazu und wir haben gemeinsam  weitergefischt. Bis dahin habe ich einige sehr kleine untermassige Seeforellen  gefangen. Um 15,15 Uhr zog ein Gewitter auf und der See bekam einen hohen  Wellengang durch den starken Wind. Mein Freund hatte einen Nachläufer auf  Wobbler von einer ca. 60 cm langen Seeforelle. Er wechselte Köder und fischte die  Stelle gründlich ab. Erfolglos. Nun war ich an der Reihe. An meine Zupfrute mit  0,22mm Schnur kam die Salmo Spange hell 14/16cm. Ich warf aus und ließ sie bis zum  Seegrund sinken und holte sie dann schnell ein, wobei ich ab und zu einen Stopp  einlegte. Nach fünf Würfen .... Biss. Ich rief meinem Kollegen zu, dass ich  wahrscheinlich die 60er gehakt habe. Aber dann..... es folgte eine Flucht von  ca. 50 m in den See hinaus und die Forelle wälzte sich an der Wasseroberfläche.  Dann folgte ein Sprung und ab ging es wieder in die Tiefe. Ich drillte geduldig  und vorsichtig eine halbe Stunde lang. Der Fisch ermattete und ich führte ihn  langsam zum Ufer. Es folgte noch eine Schrecksekunde, denn die Forelle tauchte  nochmals zum Seegrund und versuchte mit Kopfschlägen die Spange loszuwerden. Ich  übte stärkeren Druck aus und es gelang mir sie an die Oberfläche zu führen.  Bevor ich sie kescherte sah ich mir genau an, wo und wie sie gehakt war. Sie  hing perfekt im Maulwinkel. Ich ging einige Schritte ins Wasser und führte den  Fisch über den Kescher. Geschafft.... 










5,5 kg 89cm








5,39 kg   84cm 


alle abgebildeten seeforellen sind auf nen perlmutt blinker gefangen von dieser bauart


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

alle abgebildeten seeforellen sind auf nen perlmutt blinker gefangen von dieser bauart








​

​mein favorit​


----------



## jole (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

hab grad noch tolle bilder gefunden ich setzte sie einfach ein zum träumen 























 
und noch aus vergangenen zeiten 

traumfische :l 





 seeforelle 22 kg um 1900​ 





 seeforelle 14 kg 1935​ 


fischer mit seeforellen !!!!​für die in der mitte existiern aber leider keine gewichtsangaben​ 





 23 kg 1935​








so des wars erst mal von mir mal schaun was ihr dazu sagt und schreibt​

cao jole​ 
voll infiziert mit dem virus seeforelle​


----------



## harley (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

guten tag

ich glaube es ist, angesichts dieser bilder, unumgänglich, ab 1tem februar urlaub zu machen um den trutten nachzustellen .......

harley


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

sehr schöne Bilder .. & der Rekordkracher ist natürlich wahrhaft gigantisch.

ich glaube es ist, angesichts dieser bilder, unumgänglich, in diesem Jahr mal urlaub in der Bergregion zu machen um den trutten nachzustellen ....... (© by  ha®ley ^^)

@ JOLE -- Klaro hört man oft & viel davon, dass gute Forellen auf die Spangen gefangen wurden, aber angesichts des Preises, der für diese verlangt wird, sollte man sich überlegen, ob dieses denn sein muss ... speziell die Seite die Dir einige der Bilder beschert hat    (war über diese schon vor geraumer Zeit gestolpert)
Diese "Kritik" richtet sich NICHT gegen Dich Jole ..... bitte nicht missverstehen - nur gegen die hammerharten Preise !

DENNOCH ---> diese Fische sind einfach nur die wahre Augenweide !!!

mfg
meridian​


----------



## jole (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@MeRiDiAn

hi isch klar ich selbst habe nur einen perlmutblinker den ich beim schleppen benutze alle andern seforellen habe ich mit vornehmlich wobblern und dannerst blinkern gefangen 

die preise für so nen bissels perlmut isch schon übertreiben |evil: 

cao jole


----------



## jole (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@meridian

lass uns ruhig hier diskutiern vieleicht schaltet sich dann noch der ein oder andere ein mit was er sie fängt 

also ich bin wirklich nen wobbler fetisch ich hab ( unzählige ich kenn die zahl nich |supergri )

meistens sind es schlanke also minows zwischen 70 - 120 mm lang schwimmend oder sinkend 
bei den schwimmenden schalte ich nen blei vor komm dadurch weiter raus und hab kaum hänger wenn der grund erreicht wird 

meine wobbler sind meisten von yo zuri hab mal vor jahren nen riesege sendung aus  den usa bekommen fast 200 stück oder so alles minows |supergri 
habe auch einige von abu alle meistens sehr schlanke 
was hier auch noch sehr verbreitet  ist sind die tobys in fast allen farben meistens aber kupfer un silber ( also fast wie bei den meerforellen fischern ) 
ich hab da noch nen paar blinker laee nur kupfer oder silber meitens 12 g bis 16 g schwer 

du must wissen das dieser köder eine laube oder ein hasele darstellen soll da das hier die hautnahrung der seeforelle darstellt 
zumindesten hier bei uns am bodensee

auch ist die hauptseason eine seeforelle zu erwischen jetzt die höchste in den sommermonaten ist sie immer sehr tief und kommt selten an die oberfläche oder ufernähe 


vom boot aus geht alles !!! an ködern!!! bin aber nur im sommer auf dem boot in der jahreszeit jetzt bin ich nur von ufer aus  


da ich dir gerade schreibe und bei uns die wolken aufgehen mach ich mich jetzt eindfach kurzentschlossen jetz auf den weg und schmeis noch nen paar mal |supergri meine wobbler ins wasser 

cao jole


----------



## harley (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

da bin ich wirklich in einer tollen situation .... ferienwohnung direkt am see, boot im garten und das alles in den bergen .... da sollte eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehen. 

die suche nach den fischen kann also losgehen ..... wer lust hat kann sich ja mal melden (pn oder mail) vielleicht finden wir ja einen termin

gruss harley


----------



## jole (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

komm grad von meinen paar würfen #6 ( paar isi gut war jetz fast 2 stunden ununterbrochen am werfen !!!! ihr kennts ja tennis arm |wavey: ) 

hatte tatsächlich zwei nachläufer aber es wollte keine zupacken |evil: 

auf nen wobbler der ner elritze sehr änlich sieht 

ich schau glei mal im netz ob ich nich irgendwo nen foto finde 

jole


----------



## harley (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

hallo

endlich ist es so weit: ich kann am zweiten februar für 3 tage zum schleppen auf seeforellen gehen! zwar mit einem tag verspätung aber immerhin!! ist dann auch noch jemand auf dem thuner- oder brienersee unterwegs?

gruss harley


----------



## jole (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

ich  drück dir die daumen für in zwei tagen das de was fängsch war jetzt auch schon oft aber leider noch nicht an land gezogen 

jole


----------



## hauki (9. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hier noch Bilder von schweizer Seeforellen - tolle Fische.

Saisoneröffnung in Luzern: http://www.petri-heil.ch/artikel.asp?artikelID=207

Allen ein dickes Petri
/hauki


----------



## Lechfischer (9. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ich habe dirkt am Zugersee eine Wohnung,komme aber aus Deutschland.Für den Zugersee hab ich auch ne Karte.Ich kann immerwieder nur staunen!Ihr betreibt ja fast gewerbliche Fischerei!!Mit euren Seehunden!Sowas könnte man sich bei uns in Deutschland gar net vorstellen!!Ich angele liber vom Land aus auf Hecht und Seeforelle mit der guten alten "einfachen" Spinnrute,mit der Grundrute auf Brachsmen,oder auch im Winter gerne mal auf Trüschen,wie ihr sie nennt!!


----------



## basswalt (10. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

so wie es aussieht kann ich in den nächsten tagen einwassern.  so einen langen und kalten winter hatten wir hier schon lang nicht mehr. 
wunderschöne fangaufnahmen.


----------



## Lechfischer (10. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hat man eigentlich auch Chancen,von Land aus große Seeforellen zu verhaften?Ich hatte bisher im Zugersee erst 2Seeforellen am Wobbler,ein 45 und eine 29,natürlich hab ich beide wieder zurückgesetzt!


----------



## Forelleke (11. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle @ jole*

Servus Jole,

Ich schleppe fast ausschliesslich auf Seeforellen hier am StarnbergerSee und benütze Perlmutt, Yo zuri und Needlefish. Leider dürfen wir keine Seehunden mehr benützen....da waren die Fänge erheblich besser...

Im Frühjahr, hier ist der Saison erst ab 1 April ...habe ich die meiste Bisse relativ flach (1-4m) später 10-14 m...
Wie tief schleppst du im Sommer...? Ich glaube meine Fänge sind dann hauptsächlich glücksbisse, ich habe alles versucht, sogar bis 50-60m tief, wo tatsächlich welche waren...leider nur Untermassige...
Welche Erfahrungen hast du?

Schöne forellen übrigens bei euch, bei uns sind solche Brocken sehr selten!

Forelleke


----------



## robst (11. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich werde dieses Jahr erstmalig die Seeforellen in den Sauerlandtalsperren (Bigge / Sorpe) angreifen.

Dabei hab ich vor mit den klassischen Meerforellen-Blinkern vom Ufer loszulegen und natürlich auch einige Wobbler einzupacken.

Über Köder für Meerforellen kann man ja überall viel lesen. Bei Seeforellen sieht das schon etwas anders aus, daher würde ich mich über weiteren Input zum Thema *"Köder für Seeforellen*" und Fachwissen zu den genannten Talsperren freuen. 

Was sind die Haupt-Beutefische ? Ich nehme an in den genannten Gewässern kleine Renken/Maränen ? Daher entsprechende Farben für Kunstköder ? 

Grüße 
Robst


----------



## basswalt (11. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

ja die sind auch vom ufer aus fangbar. das kommt ganz auf gewasser und ufer an.


----------



## jole (11. März 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@ all 

als erstes freut es mich das diese thread mal wieder nen paar leser hat und mann postet 

also bei uns am see war es bis jetzt wirklich mager aber des wirklich #c 

mann konnte zig springen sehen auch einen richtig grosse 
................................( kurze geschichte dazu 

war noch anfang februar auf äsche mit nymphe und trocken , schön ne leichte fliegenrute dabei ne #4 
feines vorfach , und so nen paar mal geworfen , ach so ich war mit der wathose so ca 20 m von ufer im wasser an der scharkante 

nichts gefangen |kopfkrat 

und dann aber keine 15 m von mir kommt se senkrecht aus dem wasser ich schätze mal ungelogen gute 80 cm gab sogar augenzeugen die es vom ufer aus gesehen haben und mich beneideten |evil: |evil: ( tauwurmfischer ) 

silber blank einfach herliche zeichnung schwarze punkte ach zum verlieben 
meine hände haben ja schon vor kälte gezittert aber jetzt erst recht 

ich habe alles gegeben um die distanz zu erreichen und die fliege dorthintereiben zu lasen aber leider ist wirklich nen kräftige strömung dazwischen 

leider nichts sie kamm noch mindestens zweimal komplet aus dem wasser
nur um hallo zu sagen , gefangen habe ich sie aber nicht  

wär ich doch blos mit spinrute drausen gewesen #q 
ist aber immer so wenn ich mit spinrute drausen war dan stiegen die äschen und dann wen de auf äschen wilsch dann springt die seeforelle ).................

nur gefangen wuder meines wissen nur eine von knapp 55 cm vor ungefähr 2 wochen auf tauwurm 

ich hab mit vielen leuten geredet und hab nen paar parallelen gezogen zu den meerforellen fischern ( grus an die dort oben #h ) dennen war bis vor kurzem auch noch nich viel los zu kaltes wasser 
ich denke das problem hatten wir hier unten am see auch es war einfach zu kalt meiner meinung nach 
heute war die sonne drausen aber keine aktivitäten #d 

vieleicht wirds ja die tage was nur das wetter will nicht mitspielen 

wie siehts oder sahs bei euch aus 

jole


----------



## Lechfischer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ich bin seit diesem Jahr auch Seefo-Freak.Vorgestern war ich wieder angeln.3 Seefos hab ioch gefangen.Ich fange zwar wirklich sehr viele,aber nicht wirklich große.Leider ist der See ziemlich verblinkert und so musste ich oft zu Spezielmontagen greifen mit kleinen Ködern,aber wie kann ich trotz verblinkertem See auch große Seefos fangen?Einfach nen großen Streamer benutzen?Hier ein paar Bilder meiner schönsten Seefos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Dann kann ich mein MeFo-Zeugs ja mal an unserer Söse-Talsperre testen, das ganze hier macht ja Bock drauf! 
und ich muß nicht erst ans Salzwasser!   
obwohl wie lange muß man in der großen Sperre da wohl vom Ufer suchen ? |kopfkrat aber kleiner als die Ostsee ist die auf jeden Fall  :q


----------



## admiral1 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

ich hätte da einen kleinen Tipp für größere Seeforellen, dauert nur ein bischen:
Wenn man mit den kleinen Babys für 2007 einen Termin vereinbart und sie wieder schwimmen lässt, statt sie aufzuessen, ist die Chance in zwei Jahren ne schöne dicke Seeforelle dran zu bekommen größer.


----------



## basswalt (29. April 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

admiral1 da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.  sag ich mir jeweils auch ...in ein paar jahren wieder....


----------



## hauki (29. April 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ich hab bisher alle zurückgesetzt, sind einfach traumschöne Fische :l 

Die Mindestmaße sind ja eigentlich auch entsprechend hoch angesetzt. In Bayern normalerweise 60 cm, am Walchensee 50 cm. 

Wie sieht´s denn da eigentlich in der Schweiz aus? Gibt´s ein einheitliches Schonmaß, oder sind die von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich? 

Grüsse #h
/hauki


----------



## admiral1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

vielleicht noch eine Info zum Mindestmaß:

Eine Seeforelle ist sehr schnellwüchsig, sie erreicht im Durchschnitt bereits zwischen dem 3. und 4. Lebensjahr ein Gewicht von 3 Kilo. Geschlechtsreif wird sie allerdings erst zwischen dem 4. und 5. Lebensjahr (die Milchner eher im vierten, die Rogner eher im fünften).

Gesteht man ihr nun zu, wenigstens einmal im Leben Sex zu haben   , sieht man, dass ein Mindestmaß von 50cm schon sehr knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## Lechfischer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

In meinem See wachsen sie total langsam.Bei uns sind die schon mit 30cm geschlechtsreif.In unsrem See werden nur selten welche über 50 gefangen.


----------



## jole (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

hallo an alle ich sag mal nur 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51007

" virus seeforelle die 2 "

und :q 

cao jole


----------



## jonie79 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hallo,

beim stöbern durch´s Forum kam ich auf diesen Thread!

Nun würde mich mal interessieren, wie´s dieses Jahr (2006) bei Euch aussieht;+ 

            :m oder #q ?


Ich werd am 1. März wieder in den Walchensee fahren (Saisoneröffnung)!!!
                                               #v 

Da ich vor zwei Jahren schon "infiziert" wurde (konnte allerdings nur 3 oder 4 untermaßige an Land ziehen), kann ich es kaum erwarten, eine maßige zu ergattern oder zumindest mal eine maßige von Fischerkollegen zu bestaunen. Die Bilder, die hier im Board sind, tragen nicht zur Genesung des Virus bei!

Schöne Grüße und viel Petri Heil!


----------



## jole (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

hi 

hier kannst es lesen  wie mein start war
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70055

jole


----------



## jole (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

ich teste noch mal ob sie das sagt


----------



## basswalt (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

war heute nachmittag draussen. leichter westwind ,gekräuseltes wasser das ideale wetter zum schleppen. doch schon nach einer stunde drehte der wind langsam richtung nordost und wurde immer stärker. so musste ich wie schon letzte woche nach kurzer zeit zurück in den hafen. eine rötliche 8cm perlmuttspange verführte eine untermassige. 
ein pensionierter fischerkollege war aber schon erfolgreich. wir haben halt oft nebel oder dann wind und dann ist nichts mit angeln. 
der neuenburgersee hat aber einen recht guten bestand an seeforellen. immer mehr kommen auch gastangler mit ihren booten.
allen die der kälte trotzen und den wunderschönen fisch beangeln ein kräftiges petri


----------



## drogba (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

hallo,ich liebe auch alle forellenarten egal ob bach,meer oder oder .aber see forellen habe ich noch nie gefangen ist auch nich möglich komme ja aus bonn!aber im april und auch im sommer verbringe ich immer ein paar wochen am lago maggiore !jetzt meine frage da ich weis das es im see ,seeforellen gibt aber überhaupt kein plan habe wann (jahreszeit) und welche köder zu benutzen und eventuelle systeme zu benutzen sind würde ich mich auf euere hilfe freuen.kann man die auch vom land aus fangen ?auch im sommer oder frühjarh noch und da ich dort ein boot habe (kein fischerboot sonder sport boot) bin ich auch recht mobil. 

ps: kann man auch stellen suchen?z.b schnell abfalende uferregione?ich habe kein fischfinder also muss ich mich aufs wesentliche konzentrieren!:c


----------



## basswalt (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

drogba,
am maggiore hast du gute chancen mal eine zu landen. in der schweiz wird vorallem geschleppt. bekannt sind auch die tiefseerollen. als köder dienen blinker, kleinere wobbler und perlmuttspangen. 
an den meisten seen hat es auch stellen wo man vom ufer aus fischen kann. mit zunehmender wassertemperatur sind sie dann mehr in der tiefe.
am besten frägst du mal einen pescatore vor ort.


----------



## drogba (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

danke für deine antwort. ja das mit den fischern ist sone sache die gibts da leider kaum noch!ich habe leider kein down rigger nur ne einfach spinn rute aber halt ein boot!und auch sonst habe keine plan von so schlepp systemen.und vorallem wie führe ich denn den köder?und wie finde ich gute plätze für seeforellen?also kann man das so erkenne ?sind z.b in einer bucht wo jungfisch schwäre sind gute ausichten?


----------



## drogba (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

keine antworten?;+


----------



## hauki (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Auf Seeforellen zu schleppen oder sonstwie zu fischen ist halt kein leichtes Brot. Die Seeforellen verändern -wie viele Fische- ihr Verhalten abhängig von Jahreszeit, Temperaturen und weiteren Rahmenbedingungen. Auf den grossen Alpenseen sind sie auch nicht besonders einfach zu finden.

Im April hat man in der Regel auch Chancen vom Ufer. Im Sommer wird es dann eher schwierig, so meine Erfahrungen.

basswalt hat Dir auch schon den richtigen Tipp gegeben. Am besten Du versuchst Kontakt zu den "Locals" herzustellen, vielleicht wird Dir einer weiterhelfen. Ansonsten: Ausdauer und Geduld...

Ein paar allgemeine Tipps zu Technik und Taktik findest Du hier: www.angelprofi.at

Dickes Petri am Lago
/hauki


----------



## jonie79 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ausdauer und Geduld sind beim Seeforellenfischen DIE Schlagwörter überhaupt. Ich hab festgestellt, dass untermaßige Seeforellen eher "leicht" zu fangen sind, vor allem haben sie gerne 46 - 49 cm (das Schonmaß im Walchensee ist 50 cm)|kopfkrat 

Ansonsten kann ich nur bestätigen, was schon gesagt wurde, wenns noch kalt ist vom auch vom Ufer|scardie:, im Sommer mit viel Glück im tieferen Wasser.|supergri


----------



## Seeforelle (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ich geh morgen zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr wieder.Leider ist mein see noch zugefroren,aber der Einfluss taut langsam auf.Morgen probier ichs bei -12 Grad mit nem Freund und der Wathose mal wieder drauf.Hoffe,es geht was.Meint ihr,wenn der ganze See zugefroren ist,kommen die Seeforellen aufgrund von Sauerstoffmangel zum Einfluss?


----------



## hauki (21. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*






Hier ein Bild meiner ersten Seeforelle aus 2006.
Gefangen am 1.3.2006 am Walchensee auf Fliege (Streamer).

Die 50cm hat sie nur um einen Zentimeter verfehlt 
Schwimmt wieder. Foto von Hans - Danke 

Petri an alle
/hauki


----------



## jole (21. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

#6 
respekt 
mit der fliege und so nen schöner fisch , kompliment 

cao jole


----------



## robst (22. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@ drogba

Nur zur Info:

Von Bonn aus ist es nicht weit zu den Sauerlandtalsperren wie z.B. dem Biggesee.


Dort gibt es einen durchaus guten Bestand an Seeforellen.

Also, ran !


----------



## basswalt (22. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

sind halt einfach wunderschöne fische. 
eine super forelle landete der jungangler aus der reuss bei luzern. mit 97 cm ein kapitaler fang. kriege das foto nicht rein da zu gross.
sehen kann man sie aber hier


----------



## drogba (23. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

ja das mit den talsperren im sauerland stimmt.aber ich hab kein boot in deutschland und wenn ich eins hätte wüsste ich nicht wie das mit dem wonrigger geht !hat das jemand mal aus dem bonner raum probiert ?;+


----------



## hauki (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe von "Der Fliegenfischer" ist übrigens ein Artikel über die westfälischen Seeforellen: http://www.der-fliegenfischer.de/aktuell.html

Obwohl ich die Gewässer persönlich (noch) nicht kenne: in der Regel hat man im Frühjahr auch vom Ufer Chancen.

Gestern am Walchensee tat sich bei mir allerdings GAR NIX. KEINE Flosse gesehen, den ganzen lieben langen Tag. Naja - man mann ja nicht immer erfolgreich sein 

Euch allen ein dickes Petri!
Pssst - es sind noch welche drin #h

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## hauki (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

PS@basswalt: Toller Fisch. Freut mich für den Jungangler. So eine zu fangen schaffen andere in Ihrem ganzen Leben nicht...


----------



## jole (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*







 97 cm und 17,6 Pfund 


was für nen traumfisch 
was der an power der haben muss 



wow


cao jole


----------



## drogba (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@hauki danke für den tipp!und jole wo wurde der fisch gefangen ?das ist echt ein herrlicher fisch vorallem im HG der fluss ist auch sau geil :m


----------



## jole (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

es is nen fluss in der schweiz die reuss  bei luzern hier nochmal das bild und zwei fische aus dem letzten jahr 

das sind fische die pünktlich zur eröffnung gefangen werden 

darunter nen kuzer text !!!!!

2006


Reuss-Seeforelle, 17,6 Pfund, 97 cm


​



​

Am 2. Februar war es dann soweit. Für den Luzerner Raffael Weber ging ein Traum in Erfüllung. Mit der obligaten Lemax-Rolle und einem Gummifisch am Bleikopfsystem gelang es ihm, einen der begehrten Riesen zum Biss zu bewegen (siehe Titelbild). Mit 97 cm und 17,6 Pfund war es eine jener Seeforellen, die man in anderen Gewässern nur sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommt. Die besonderen Umstände an der Reuss machen solche Ausnahmefische zur Luzerner Tradition. 


2005


Luzerner Reuss - Forellen-Hauptstadt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Die beiden Gewaltsfänge des 1. Februar: Sandro Muff mit 16 Pfund in den Armen, Pius Feierabend (rechts) mit 14 Pfund


An die 50 Fischer rüsteten unterhalb des Nadelwehrs im Herzen der Leuchtenstadt ihr Gerät im Schein der Strassenlaternen oder Taschenlampen. Und ebenso viele Zuschauer beobachteten punkt sechs Uhr die ausfliegenden Köder. Gespannt wartete männiglich auf den ersten Aufschrei, denn in den Tagen vor dem 1. Februar waren einige kapitale Seeforellen in der Reussstrecke ausgemacht worden. Nach wenigen Minuten tatsächlich ein Raunen auf der linken Seite. Eine Grosse hatte angebissen und kam nach wenigen Augenblicken wieder frei. Sind die Kapitalen ohne Widerhaken nicht mehr zu halten? Eine gute halbe Stunde später wurde die Frage auf der rechten Seite beantwortet. Sandro Muff aus Emmenbrücke verzeichnete im Strudel unterhalb des Wehrs einen Biss auf seinen 11-cm-Rapala-Husky-Jerk, Modell Weissfisch. Am 0,35er-Gorilla führte er die 88 cm lange Seeforelle souverän über den Feumer. 
Eine Stunde danach schlug einmal mehr die Stunde von Pius Feierabend aus Schwarzenburg. Wegen der Einführung des Widerhakenverbots fischte er mit seiner Glaval-Karpfenrute 3,6 m, federte damit die ungestüme Attacke auf seinen Köderfisch am Eigenbau-System ab und führte die ebenfalls 88 cm lange Forelle um das Gestrüpp vor der Mauer herum, bis Sandro Muff den Fisch feumern konnte. 
Das Regionalfernsehen TeleTell berichtete über die beiden spektakulären Eröffnungsfänge in der Abendsendung. In den Tagen danach hörte man noch von zwei Grossforellen, die unabsichtlich gehakt worden waren.



hab mir echt schon mal überleget im  nächsten jahr mal hinzufahren  .....wobei bei uns vor gestern auch eine gfangen wurde die war 73 cm lang 



cao jole


----------



## drogba (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

wirklich herrlich diese fische hoffe das ich an ostern auch noch eine erwischen kann !aber wieso schwimmen die im fluss wenn die seeforelle heissen?|kopfkratachso und noch ws sind rassel wobbler gut für seeforellen?oder eher die löfelchen nehmen?bin mir nich mehr sicher aber hab auf ner schweizer seite gelsen das seehunde gut sein solten kann man die auch in deutschland bestellen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> aber wieso schwimmen die im fluss wenn die seeforelle heissen?


Weil Seeforelle = Bachforelle = Meerforelle!  (wie auch schon in diversen anderen Threads hier im AB erklärt)
Alles dieselbe Art, nur in unterschiedlichen Lebensräumen anzutreffen. Die großen Seeforellen wandern zum Laichen in die Flüsse hoch, ebenso wie die Meerforellen. Da sie hier dann wesentlich konzentrierter beisammen stehen, als in den oft riesigen Seen (Meer) aus denen sie kommen, sind sie entsprechend einfacher zu fangen. |rolleyes 

Imho besteht der Unterschied zwischen See- und Meerforelle lediglich darin, dass die Meerforelle die reichhaltigeren Nahrungsgründe des Meeres (daher der Name, welch Wunder!) bevorzugt. Denn rein potentiell bieten Ozeane mehr Nahrung als stehende Gewässer und diese bieten wiederum mehr Nahrung als Fließende Gewässer. Folglich auch die Häufgigkeitsunterschiede der Kapitalen.



Btw.: Virus... dieses Jahr erwischt´s mich auch! Hab mir den Biggesee auserkoren... :g


----------



## Seeforelle (24. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ich hab mich gerade mit schönen,neuen huskj jerks in 8 und 10cm eingedeckt.Einen rosanen husky hab ich auch gekauft.Dann kann ich gezielt auf schwule seeforellen gehen.:q :q :q


----------



## drogba (25. März 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

das mit dem laichen hab ich mir fast gedacht nur finde es dann scheise die zu befischen #d


----------



## robst (10. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Wie sieht es mit Euren Fängen aus ?

Ich greife erst Ostern im Sauerland an.

Grüße
Robst


----------



## Seeforelle (10. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

ab 15.4.gehts bei mir los


----------



## Regentaucher (10. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hatte am Freitag auch etwas glück und konnte eine schöne 55cm Seeforelle landen. Nachdem ich den dritten Boots-Steg abgeklappert hatte (die anderen waren natürlich überfüllt), konnte ich mir noch ein plätzchen auf dem 3 kleineren Steg ergattern.  

Nach ca 3 Std endlosen werfens meiner Abu Toby Blinker und Stucki Spinner, wechselte ich auf meine Geheimwaffe -den Toni-Z von Myran -  auf den normalerweise nur Barsche beissen  

Und siehe da, es hat geklappt|supergri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Lecker:l


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

*PETRI Roman*, zur schönen Forelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... sowas fehlt mir auch noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liebe Grüße aus dem Spreewald .. basti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ja, schöner Fisch! #6 
Was ist denn der "Toni-Z von Myran - auf den normalerweise nur Barsche beissen" ? Kann das Spinnerblatt irgendwie nicht erkennen oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## Regentaucher (11. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Danke Basti, hat auch gut geschmeckt der Fisch:m 

Wird aber auch nicht alle Tage gefangen...


AngelDet: da isser:






Ich verwende eigentlich immer das Set, da kann ich die Spinnerblätter wechseln wie ich will


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Jetzt sehe ich auch das hochstehende Spinnerblatt, wenn man weiß wie es aussehen soll. Dolle Forellenfarbe, interessantes Spinnerblatt, bombiger Körper. Und ein tolles Suchspielbild! :m


----------



## Regentaucher (11. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

nix ist für umsonst, man muss sich alles erarbeiten:q


----------



## Seebaer (11. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Dickes Petri Heil für Deine Forelle Regentaucher #6 #6 #6


----------



## Nomade (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Gut gemachte Werbung.
Wieso ist eigentlich die Folie noch auf dem Kork?


----------



## Regentaucher (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

ich sehe das nicht als Werbung, sondern als Information. Und ausserdem bezahle ich für die Werbung, und nicht zuwenig! Da mach dir mal bitte keine Gedanken drüber|rolleyes 

Testrute!


----------



## Nomade (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ja, ich habe auch gesehen, dass Du das Anglerboard unterstützt. #6
Mir ist aber diese versteckte Werbung negativ aufgefallen, welche ich nicht besonders seriös finde. Anders wäre es gewesen, wenn Du geschrieben hättest, dass man doch mal bitte diese guten Spinner der Fa. M einsetzen soll, die es auch bei dir im Online-Laden zu erwerben gibt.
So denkt natürlich jeder, dass die Spinner nichts taugen und der Schuss geht nach hinten los. Die ABler lassen sich nicht gerne für dumm verkaufen. |uhoh:

Steht denn die Rute wieder im Regal?
Der Fisch stammt wirklich nicht von der Fischtheke? #c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Die ABler lassen sich nicht gerne für dumm verkaufen. |uhoh:
> 
> Steht denn die Rute wieder im Regal?
> Der Fisch stammt wirklich nicht von der Fischtheke? #c


*@Nomade* .. reiss Dich doch bitte mal etwas zusammen !
Du unterstellst ihm tatsächlich, er hätte den Fisch gekauft um dann hier zu behaupten, er hätte ihn mit den Spinnern gefangen ?
Keine Ahnung in welchen Dimensionen Du denkst, aber das ist ja echt ein Lacher ! SRY .. 

Welche versteckte Werbung eigentlich ??? Sein Hinweis auf den Köder, den übrigens auch 70% der anderen Usern zu ihren Fängen posten, wird als Schleichwerbung ausgelegt ?
Im darauf folgenden Post, welche zur Beantwortung von Det's Frage diente, kam doch ein sehr exakter Hinweis auf die Köder & jeder AB'ler, welcher sich ja nicht gerne für dumm verkaufen lässt, weil er es nicht ist (!), findet die Spinner sicherlich in diesem oder jenem Shop ... es ist ihm also selbst überlassen wo er kauft .. & genau das schätze ich an Roman, dass er nicht bei jedem Artikel seinen Shop drunter linkt.
Übrigens bekommt er auch von anderen postivies Feedback !

Deine Art & Weise Verdächtigungen auszusprechen gefällt mir einfach nicht Nomade, zumal Du ihn pers. nicht kennst & weisst, was er für ein netter ANSTÄNDIGER Mensch ist !

*grrml*
basti


----------



## hauki (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemachte Werbung.





			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aber diese versteckte Werbung negativ aufgefallen, welche ich nicht besonders seriös finde.



Nomade, was denn nun?

Ich fühle mich durch die Fangmeldung in keinster Weise negativ beeinflusst. Im Gegenteil: ich freue mich über diese Form der Information. Wenigstens ein Händler, der auch angeln kann.

Ich bitte darum weitere Stänkereien nicht in diesem schönen Seeforellen-Thread auszutragen |uhoh: 

DANKE & TL
/hauki


----------



## Nomade (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@ Hauki: Wenn man Werbung gut versteckt ist sie m.M. gut gelungen, da die Leute dann auch daran glauben.

Ich finde Fangmeldungen auch schön - ehrliche Fangmeldungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@MeRiDiAn + hauki
da brauch ich gar nicht mehr viel sagen, außer #6

ich finde das gut, wie sich der Regentaucher Roman in die Sachen reinkniet und engagiert, das ist schließlich bei weitem nicht die Regel und selbstverständlich. Dazu mal ein dickes #r

@Nomade
wenn du alles anzeifeln willst was Dir nicht gefällt, nicht in die Schublade paßt oder nicht nachprüfen kannst, dann hast Du wie Helge so schön sagte, "dann hast Du ein Problem!" :g


----------



## hauki (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Gut, dann ist ja alles gesagt.

Hat noch einer eine Seeforelle gefangen?

#h 
/hauki


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Fangmeldungen auch schön - ehrliche Fangmeldungen.


Ich finde Leute gut, die ihr Alter & einige andere Infos in ihren Avataren angeben .. & nicht anonym son Mist posten & Bilder von der Jörg Kritzer HP verwenden .. die zudem in absolut keinem Zusammenhang stehen, ausser das dort nen Lachs in der Theke liegt, wie in XY anderen Theken auch !

KOF


----------



## Nomade (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ich habe das Bild entfernt, da man nicht erkennen kann, ob es sich um Meerforelle oder Seeforelle handelt. (wer kann das schon?)

@ Taucher: Danke für das Angebot per PN! Ich würde mich bei einem Besuch von dir natürlich sehr geehrt fühlen und melde mich bei Bedarf. #6


----------



## zuma (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hier noch einige Bilder von unserem diesjährigen Seeforellen-Laichfischfang in der Aare gegen den Grimselpass. Die Forellen schwimmen aus dem Brienzersee hoch und werden von uns zur Laichgewinnung gefangen.
Die Forellen sind jeweils zwischen 60 und 100 cm gross.
Die grösste, mir bekannte Seeforelle, welche beim Laichfischfang gefangen wurde, war im Jahr 1974 ein Rogner von 123 cm!
Gruss
Kurt


----------



## Seeforelle (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Also ich glaube nicht,dass der roman es nötig hat,einen fisch zu kaufen.das wäre lächerlic.und dann hier noch zu sagen,es wäre seiner,ne-echt net#q #q #q #q


----------



## hauki (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@Kurt
Schöne Tiere und Respekt für Eure Arbeit!

Anbei noch eine aktuelle Fangmeldung aus der Schweiz,
aber vorher hinsetzen und anschnallen ;-)

http://www.petri-heil.ch/artikel.asp?artikelID=292

TL
/hauki


----------



## Seeforelle (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

An die reuss fahre ich zu 100% zum seefofischen:k :k :k :k ,zumal wir ganz nah an der reuss eine wohnung haben.


----------



## robst (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Mhm,
was habt Ihr alle ?

Ich als Nutzer der AB halte rein garnichts von diesen durchaus häufig vorkommenden Fake Berichten und Fangmeldungen, die irgendeinen Onlineshop oder ein Reiseziel künstlich ankurbeln sollen. Da wird der AB-User tatsächlich für blöd verkauft. Solche Marketingstrategien sind der natürliche Feind dessen, was wir hier betreiben. Nämlich die faire Information unter Angelerkollegen.

Nun will ich unserem Regentaucher hiermit nicht unterstellen, dass er die Forrelle nicht mit dem Myran Spinner gefangen hat. Kann sein. Ich kann Ihn (noch nicht) beurteilen. Allerdings muss ich dem guten Nomaden doch insoweit recht geben, als dass die Geschichte schon ein wenig "duftet", wenn nicht sogar stinkt. Insbesondere mit dem Hinweis auf die tollen Sets ...

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, wenn die AB´ler sich  nicht be********n lassen. Sollte es hier den falschen treffen, OK, Sorry. Aber warum gleich so empfindlich ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@robst
Aber überleg mal weiter: wenn alles immer als Schleichwerbung angeprangert und vermaledeit würde, was kommt dann wirklich als Informationsfreiheit und Ergebnis heraus?

Apropos mal ganz deutlich gesagt: Ich mag keine Spam-Werbung und Schrott im Briefkasten, aber selbst wenn es Werbung wäre bin ich auch an sowas interessiert, vergleichbar mit einer Fachzeitschrift wo ich gerne oder sogar hauptsächlich die Werbung mit kaufe. So ganz ohne Anpreisen der Produkte - sei es als Anbieter oder als stolzer Benutzer - geht es auch nicht.
Ist ja nun offensichtlich, wo die Bilder auch verwendet werden. Aber wieso sollte es auch nicht?

Was ich voll in Ordnung finde, ist daß gerade der Hinweis zu dem Set ein Preistip ist, denn 12.35/9= 1,37 EUR und das zahle ich auch für einen einfachen Jenzi-Spinner oder einen anderen billigen. Und die Ausführung sieht schon mal  wesentlich besser aus als ein solcher low-ender. Mit den billigen Dreamtackles konnte ich die Barsche meist nur erschrecken und die Haltbarkeit? Meine Super-Messing Spinner aus dem hohen Norden von übern Teich gehen irgendwann dann auch mal aus. Also für mich ist das im richtigen Rahmen und ich möchte praxisgerechte Tips von Leuten mit Erfahrung und nicht irgend ein Schnulligerede oder Marketinggesülze wiederholt sehen. 

Jeder Kunstköderfischer ist doch wohl irgendwie immer auf der Suche nach mehr, und so habe ich das auch gedacht und so wurde das informativ beantwortet. Nix von Versprechen, Werbung der süffisanten Art oder so. Also Überempfindlichkeiten scheint es ja an unterschiedlichen Empfindungspunkten zu geben - nur macht das das Miteinander nicht gerade leichter.  ;+


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte am Freitag auch etwas glück und konnte eine schöne 55cm Seeforelle landen. Nachdem ich den dritten Boots-Steg abgeklappert hatte (die anderen waren natürlich überfüllt), konnte ich mir noch ein plätzchen auf dem 3 kleineren Steg ergattern.
> 
> Nach ca 3 Std endlosen werfens meiner Abu Toby Blinker und Stucki Spinner, wechselte ich auf meine Geheimwaffe -den Toni-Z von Myran - auf den normalerweise nur Barsche beissen
> 
> ...



Nachträglich Petri zu diesem Fang!
Doch wenn meine trüben Augen mich nicht täuschen ist die Rute NAGELNEU:q oder warum machst das Plastik nicht vom Kork|kopfkrat?!


----------



## Seeforelle (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Der Roman ist ein Angler wie jeder andere auch,also warum sollte er keine Fische fangen?Das ist doch echt lächerlich#q #q #q #q #q #q #q


----------



## Nomade (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @robst
> Aber überleg mal weiter: wenn alles immer als Schleichwerbung angeprangert und vermaledeit würde, was kommt dann wirklich als Informationsfreiheit und Ergebnis heraus?
> 
> Apropos mal ganz deutlich gesagt: Ich mag keine Spam-Werbung und Schrott im Briefkasten, aber selbst wenn es Werbung wäre bin ich auch an sowas interessiert, vergleichbar mit einer Fachzeitschrift wo ich gerne oder sogar hauptsächlich die Werbung mit kaufe. So ganz ohne Anpreisen der Produkte - sei es als Anbieter oder als stolzer Benutzer - geht es auch nicht.
> ...




Sägst Du die Spinner in drei Teile, oder wie kommst Du auf den Preis?

Nach meiner Rechnung: 12,35 Euro / 3 = 4,11 Euro pro Stück, |kopfkrat was ich nicht unbedingt als einen Preistip empfinde. Dafür bekommt man schon 3 Mepps, aber die fangen ja diese silbernen Forellen nicht so gut.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bekommt man schon 3 Mepps, aber die fangen ja diese silbernen Forellen nicht so gut.


Deine Sticheleien nerven jetzt allmählich ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also da es sich ja wohl um die Myran Spinner handelt, kann ich Deiner Rechnung auch nicht folgen, Nomade.
Es sind in den Myran Sets 2 Spinner & 6 verschiedene Blätter.
Somit sollte Deine Rechnung auf ein anderes Ergebnis kommen !
*AUGEN AUF, BEIM SPINNER KAUF !*​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ups, hab mich da vom Bild auch verleiten lassen. ;+ 
Aber MeRiDiAn hat's ja klar gestellt und kennt die wohl


----------



## Nomade (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Sticheleien nerven jetzt allmählich !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo,

bin wieder da #h

So denn muss ich die Rechnung neu aufmachen.

11,75 Euro / 2 = 5,87 Euro,

also ca. *12 Mark *für einen Spinner.
_AUGEN AUF, BEIM SPINNER KAUF !_

Hängen die Spinner in den Wurzeln, kann man aus den Blättern noch ein schönes Kettschen bauen - lohnt sich dann doch.

Für diese tollen Silberforellen finde ich die Investition sinnvoll.

Anmerkung: Die Rechnung hat nichts mit Kritik zu tun


----------



## Nomade (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				hauki schrieb:
			
		

> @Kurt
> Schöne Tiere und Respekt für Eure Arbeit!
> 
> Anbei noch eine aktuelle Fangmeldung aus der Schweiz,
> ...



Die Schweizer sahnen an den Flüssen wirklich immer ab.
Im Wallerforum ist ein Experte, der beim Seeforellen Absahnen immer vorne dabei ist.
Wenn die Forellen aber wieder abgestiegen sind ist so ein Fang 100 Mal so schwer wie der einer Meerforelle, welche auch schon als "Fisch der tausend Würfe" bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Farina (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber für mich ist auf dem Foto
ein Zuchtlachs für 2,95 €/Kg zu sehen.(Meine persönliche Meinung)

Wenn man die Folie vom Rutengriff noch abzieht, liegt man bei 2,50 €/Kg#6 

Wer schon mal das Erlebnis bzw. den Kampf hatte, sich eine Seeforelle oder einen Huchen zu ERARBEITEN! der weiß wovon ich spreche.

@ NOMADE, du hast absolut recht!

Schöne Ostern an alle....

Farina


----------



## Seeforelle (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

:c :c :c :c ohhh mein gott!!!!!!!
komm grad vom seefofischen am ammersee.
der wahnsinn.
vor meinen füßen packt sich eine etwa 60-70cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :k :k :k :k lange forelle meinen mozzi blinker,ich hake natürlich an wie sau,sie zieht 5 meter schnur ab,ich sehe ihr flanke blitzen und sie ist WEEEEEGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das war mit abstand die allergrößte sefo,die ich je dran hatt.
die war so schön!!!!!!:k :k 
bitte trauert mit mir:c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Seeforelle (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ach ja und ich glaube,ich sagte es schon einmal.Der roman hat es doch wirklich nicht nötig eine forele zu KAUFEN,nur fürs Geschäft.Ich bin mir sicher,dass der Roman euch in Fachwissen und fischereilichem können beiden überlegen ist.Also hört auf mit diesen Sticheleien und lasst den Seeforellenthread Seeforellenthread sein.Der Roman fängt genauso seine Fische wie jeder andere Angler auch.Das ist vollkommen lächerlich,zumal er wirklich ein sehr guter Fischer ist.


----------



## Regentaucher (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

unglaublich was sich hier einige Leute anmaßen#d #d #d 

mir zu unterstellen ich würde Fische kaufen und diese zu Werbezwecken ins Forum stellen...

Wenn ich nicht wüsste das da der Neid rausspricht, würd ich mir glatt rechtliche Schritte überlegen. 

und wie bereits geschrieben, war díes eine Testrute, die ging wieder an den Hersteller. Weiss zwar nicht, warum sich diejenigen daran aufhängen aber egal...

Seeforelle: schade das du deine Sefo nicht landen konntest, klappt sicher bei der nächsten. Saison hat ja erst angefangen:q


----------



## Dart (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hehe Regentaucher
Digges Petrieee zu dem schoenen Fang#6 
Die Stinkstiefel duerfen sich auch gern mal mit aktuellen Fangmeldungen praesentieren|wavey: 

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Regentaucher (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

danke Rainer:q 





@all

Sorry das dieser Thread am Thema vorbeischiesst, war sicher nicht in meinem Interesse|gr: 

Vielleicht können wir hier ja noch einige schöne Pics von (nichtgekauften ) Sefos einstellen. Macht jedenfalls mehr Spass die Pics anzuschauen, als das gestänkere zu lesen.


----------



## hauki (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

@Seeforelle

Das ist bitter. Nächstes mal fängst Du sie!
Woran lag es Deiner Meinung nach?

Gruss
/hauki


----------



## bennie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte hier niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber für mich ist auf dem Foto
> ein Zuchtlachs für 2,95 €/Kg zu sehen.(Meine persönliche Meinung)
> ...


 
du musst echt probleme haben .... ganz großen tennis farina ....#d


----------



## Seeforelle (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				hauki schrieb:
			
		

> @Seeforelle
> 
> Das ist bitter. Nächstes mal fängst Du sie!
> Woran lag es Deiner Meinung nach?
> ...


Der serienmäßig an mozziblinkern befestigte Haken isteindeutig ZU GROß!
Hab jetz nen kleineren dran,aber jetz isses zu spät,aber samstag greif ich voll an.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> unglaublich was sich hier einige Leute anmaßen#d #d #d
> 
> mir zu unterstellen ich würde Fische kaufen und diese zu Werbezwecken ins Forum stellen...
> 
> ...



hoffe doch sehr dass ich mit der ganzen Sache NICHT in Verbindung gebracht werde!
War wirklich nur ein Hinweis auf den 
"Kork der nicht Atmet" 
da ich immer wieder Leute mit Ihren Neuen Ruten am Wasser sehe & diese dann das Plastik nicht abmachen#d


----------



## vertikal (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Hallo Roman,

Petri zu der schönen Seeforelle; hoffe, dass uns am Osterwochenende auch so'n schöner Fang in der Sorpe glückt.

Ach übrigens: Mein leider früh verstorbener Schwiegervater hatte immer einen schönen Satz, der mir schon in manchen Situationen weitergeholfen hat:

"Ärgern kann ich mich nur über Leute, die ich ernst nehme!"

In diesem Sinne: Ein schönes Osterwochenende!

P.S.: Und achte bitte bei den nächsten Fotos darauf, das Gras etwas blasser wiederzugeben,halt so, wie es Mitte April aussieht. Das mit dem Schatten hast du ja schon gut retuschiert; hätt' man ja sonst eindeutig die Junisonne draus erkennen können.:q:q:q

Mann oh Mann, wat gibbet kranke Leute.....


----------



## Albrecht (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte hier niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber für mich ist auf dem Foto
> ein Zuchtlachs für 2,95 €/Kg zu sehen.(Meine persönliche Meinung)
> Farina



Du scheinst ja wirklich ein Experte zu sein#d 

@Regentaucher: Petri Heil zu der fetten Forelle!


TL,
Albrecht


----------



## bennie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

so macht man sich freunde ne farina?


----------



## Seeforelle (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

So,und dabei lassen wir es jetzt auch.Wenn ihr weitermeckern wollt,|krach: |krach: |krach: eröffnet einen eigenen Thread,aber missbraucht nicht diesen schönen hier.Also ab jetzt nur noch Fangmeldungen bitte!#6


----------



## Farina (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte hier niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber für mich ist auf dem Foto
> ein Zuchtlachs für 2,95 €/Kg zu sehen.(Meine persönliche Meinung)
> ...


 

Nachtrag:  ich glaube auf dem Foto Klee endeckt zu haben:q komisch bei uns sind die Wiesen noch braun.

@bennimäuschen oder besser Pike-Hunter (hört sich auch männlicher an)

Willst Du mein Freund werden? 

Farina


----------



## Seeforelle (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ja,bei uns sind die wiesen grün und jetzt hört halt endlich auf


----------



## Seebaer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Seeforelle schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja und ich glaube,ich sagte es schon einmal.Der roman hat es doch wirklich nicht nötig eine forele zu KAUFEN,nur fürs Geschäft.Ich bin mir sicher,dass der Roman euch in Fachwissen und fischereilichem können beiden überlegen ist.Also hört auf mit diesen Sticheleien und lasst den Seeforellenthread Seeforellenthread sein.Der Roman fängt genauso seine Fische wie jeder andere Angler auch.Das ist vollkommen lächerlich,zumal er wirklich ein sehr guter Fischer ist.


 
#r #r |good: #r #r 


@Regentaucher

laß Dich nicht von soclhen Stänkerer ärgern. Denke mal das Du es mit Deinen Fachwissen nicht nätig hast.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:  ich glaube auf dem Foto Klee endeckt zu haben:q komisch bei uns sind die Wiesen noch braun.
> 
> @bennimäuschen oder besser Pike-Hunter (hört sich auch männlicher an)
> 
> ...



Klemmts irgendwo da oben ?
Mir geht hier gleich die Hutschnur hoch, aber gewaltig !

Kennst Du Roman persönlich ????
Kennst Du ihn auch nur irgendwie ????
Ich glaube die Frage kannst Du nur mit einem klaren *NEIN* beantworten .. dementsprechend würde ich mir gut überlegen, was für Statements ich hier von mir gebe !
Sowas geht nur allzu leicht nach hinten los !

Ich glaube Du bist beim studieren der aktuellen ThekenLachsKurse besser aufgehoben als in diesem Thread hier !

Im übrigen, darfst Du Dich bei DIESER Webcam gerne vom bereits grünen Rasen überzeugen !

KOF


----------



## Aitor (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Wie um alles in der welt kommt man bitte darauf das hier jemand fisch zum posen kauft? haste das selbst schonmal gemacht oder warum versuchst du jemanden deine ideen in die stiefel zu schieben? ich kenne den roman auch und kann guten gewissens sagen das er lieber ohne als mit gekauften fisch nach hause gehen würde. zudem hat er aufschneiden gar nicht nötig. allein schon die fangbilder seiner kunden auf der homepage von ihm sprechen für sich und vor allem für die qualität und fängigkeit der produkte die er vertreibt. außerdem, um mal auf deine theorie einzugehen, wäre es nicht logischer einen größeren fisch zu kaufen um werbung zu machen?....


----------



## Dart (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ist echt traurig, das alle Neueinsteiger, Anfaenger und Jungangler, hier sehr schnell, vom AB, den Eindruck bekommen -> Besser nix Posten, Fanbilder einzustellen ist der groesste Fehler den man machen kan.......#q 
Die scheinbare Anonymitaet des WWW ermoeglicht natuerlich jeden Muell von sich zugeben....Na ja, wer es braucht:q , ansonsten outen sich diese Leute eigentlich nur als unakzeptabler Gespraechspartner.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ich war grad mal so frei & habe aktuelle "Wiesenfotos" gemacht ...











basti


----------



## Dart (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

:q :q :q :q :q :q :m 
Gruss Reiner#6


----------



## Seeforelle (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war grad mal so frei & habe aktuelle "Wiesenfotos" gemacht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

|good: 
Warum äußern sich die nörgler jetzt auf einmal wohl nichtmehr?#c #c |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Farina (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Seeforelle schrieb:
			
		

> |good:
> Warum äußern sich die nörgler jetzt auf einmal wohl nichtmehr?#c #c |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri




War bis heute 17.00 Uhr unterwegs auf Seeforelle, anschließend ausnehmen,
einfrieren und die 3 größten für den Räucherofen fertigmachen.

Jetz gerade noch Kleevernichter auf den Rasen gestreut, schließlich ist bald Ostern.

Bin aber jetzt für dich da Herzele


----------



## bennie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

herrlich diese neider


----------



## Seebaer (14. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> herrlich diese neider


 
Wäre doch sonst langweilig hier |supergri :m |supergri


----------



## Seeforelle (18. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

so und jetzt zu den seeforellen.ich durfte heute guide spielen:q :q :q :q .Ein bekannter ist zu mir an den ammersee gekommen und hat mich um hilfe gebeten.Da hab ich natürlich ja gesagt und heute durfteich ihn zu den Seeforellen führen.:m Ergebnis war dann leider nicht so der hammer,aber immerhin.Er konnte eine 42er landen und,ich weiß auch nicht,was die mit nem 8cm wobbler will,ein 25cm Forellchen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

*PETRI* zu den Forellen !!!

Was heisst "NICHT SO DER HAMMER" ??? Immerhin habt ihr 2 Stück fangen können .. sovielen anderen ist nicht mal die Hälfte davon vergönnt 
basti


----------



## Seeforelle (18. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> *PETRI* zu den Forellen !!!
> 
> Was heisst "NICHT SO DER HAMMER" ???


Ich fang hier im see immer recht viele sefos.die größe ist halt immer mein problem


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*

Ist ja ein schöner Anlaß mich mit Basti beim Lernen der Künstködervermeidung mal auf Zufall,Glück+Erlernen zu einigen. Die Seeforellen haben durch ihr striktes Mindestmaß eine gute Gelegenheit trotz gierigem Hunger als kleine Fische auf jeden Köder wieder zurückgesetzt zu werden und sozusagen das Glück nicht in die Pfanne zu wandern und erneut herumzuschwimmen. Wenn die das öfter mal ausprobiert haben - spätestens dann  - haben sie gelernt sowas zu meiden.


----------



## Seebaer (18. April 2006)

*AW: Virus Seeforelle*



			
				Seeforelle schrieb:
			
		

> so und jetzt zu den seeforellen.ich durfte heute guide spielen:q :q :q :q .Ein bekannter ist zu mir an den ammersee gekommen und hat mich um hilfe gebeten.Da hab ich natürlich ja gesagt und heute durfteich ihn zu den Seeforellen führen.:m Ergebnis war dann leider nicht so der hammer,aber immerhin.Er konnte eine 42er landen und,ich weiß auch nicht,was die mit nem 8cm wobbler will,ein 25cm Forellchen.


 
Und wo ist ein Bild vom heiligen Berg?? :q :m :q


----------

